# Live edge bed/ armoire set



## Aurora North (Apr 29, 2017)

Hey guys,

I've been working on this bed and armoire set. It's still in progress, but I'll update this thread until it is finished off.

Everything started from live edge walnut slabs that were cut using a festool track saw. The veneered panels are masur birch. 

The bed gets a headboard cabinet with sliding doors. There are two hidden drawers for safe deposit boxes. The bed itself has 4 30" deep under bed drawers. Those will be aromatic cedar.

The armoire upper cabinet with doors is aromatic cedar lined and all shelves and dividers are aromatic cedar. The 4 drawers below will be made of aromatic cedar hardwood. 

More to come.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 15 | Creative 1


----------



## whitewaterjay (May 9, 2017)

I like it! I've got a live edge walnut bedroom set on the to do list as well. Looks great so far, can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## Tony (May 9, 2017)

Beautiful, I'll be following this!


----------



## Nature Man (May 9, 2017)

Subscribed! So much ingenuity going into this! Chuck


----------



## Aurora North (May 10, 2017)

Thanks guys,

It's further along now. I need to clear space on my phone so I can take photos. 

All of the lighting came in today so I'll be wiring that in tomorrow. 

I have the sliding door track worked out which was a bit of a pain. Unfortunately it won't have dual direction soft close and soft open because the bed isn't wide enough to allow for two mechanisms per door. more on that when I get the photos up.


----------



## barry richardson (May 10, 2017)

Looks like it's going to be very cool, looking forward to seeing the finished product....


----------



## Wildthings (May 10, 2017)

Love the live edge look! Following


----------



## Aurora North (May 11, 2017)

Some quick pics. More coming when with finer details when I have time. Waiting on hinges to hang the armoire doors and layout the corner lighting tucked behind the face frame.

I'll get close ups of the sliding door track hardware also. The last picture shows the hidden drawer box. The fronts are cut and fitted and are very tight. There is no gap between the drawer front and stiles, but they pull out very smooth with no effort. That was tedious cutting. I'll get photos up of how I did that. Still have to install the hidden magnetic locks and magnetic pulls. 

Once everything is assembled, I'll break it all down and it's off to the finish room.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 8


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 11, 2017)

That's going to be absolutely gorgeous. You should vide the first coat of finish going on ... that's the most rewarding part of a project for me.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Aurora North (May 18, 2017)

thanks Scott,

I'll try too, but no promises! 

This is going to serve as my temporary update. No pictures for good reason.

On Saturday I had an accident on the table saw... I cut 4 fingers on my left hand when a piece of wood kicked back while running a dado. I was holding it down and feeding and it was a particularly dense piece of crotch walnut with interwoven grain. Anyway, it grabbed and pulled back. I nicked my ring finger, middle finger, index finger, and thumb.

I lost 3/4 of the nail on the ring finger. I lost 1/3 of the nail + cut the side of my middle finger (not to the bone, but required stitches). My index finger took the worst damage... I cut through the bone at an angle and took out the tip of the finger... The xray shows the finger tip joint is completely gone. There is a small bit of fingertip bone left, but that is going to be surgically removed all together on Thursday. My thumb was nicked and has a small cut but it wasn't deep or bad enough to require anything more than a bandaid. 

THIS ACCIDENT WAS HIGHLY PREVENTABLE.

I had been overworked and pushing like hell working on multiple projects. I was very stressed out with deadlines and the need to get projects done so I could start a kitchen. Not enough sleep. Going and going and going. My mind was not focused at the time that I was thinking of other things. I even had a feeling that I should not be cutting and that something was about to go wrong. IT DID. 

So, just a heads up, not to scare anyone as we are all acutely aware of the dangers of the machines we use. be careful, be focused and clear minded, be RESTED. If it doesn't feel right in your gut, IT ISN'T. Stop. Reassess what you're doing. 

I should have set the damn stock feeder up and ran the piece to be the safest, but it was one cut and I didn't feel like swinging it over and setting it up. I also didn't feel like I needed to set up feather boards and all that to make one cut. And again, not thinking 100% clear, rushing to get a move on, not focused. So preventable.

Why not a hold down stick? I just never got used to holding a piece tightly with two push sticks (both to the table and to the fence and feeding) I felt I could get a more precise cut through its entirety by holding it with my fingers, like I've always done, tight to the table and tight to the fence. Not this time. It started in okay, bogged for a split second, grabbed, and shot back; I paid for my stupidity. 

So... It will be 3-4 weeks to recover and I've had to hire on some friends to help me complete projects while I do whatever I can to get back in the game and see that the jobs are finished and delivered. 

I was back in the shop today working on this project as I need to get it out the door. Sanding and all that, nothing crazy. Thursday is surgery and Friday I'll be back at it although, going easy with what I can handle. Definitely making changes to my work ethic and shop safety. No more crazy hours. The day stars at 7 and ends at 5:30 and I go home to get away and clear my head. I'm adding additional lighting over the table saws so there are absolutely no shadows... (the shop isn't as well lit as it should be due to being 3900 sqft with 14ft ceilings). I had the lighting spread out too much to also light other areas, but the saws absolutely need more focused lighting over them.

Reactions: Sincere 14


----------



## Nature Man (May 18, 2017)

So sorry to hear of your mishap, and grateful it wasn't any worse. We've all been there, and many of us more than once. Appreciate your candidness! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony (May 18, 2017)

I'm glad it wasn't worse, it certainly could have been! Like Chuck said, we've all been there, thanks for the reminder. Hope surgery goes well and it all heals quickly! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aurora North (May 18, 2017)

Thanks Chuck and Tony, 

It definitely could have been far worse. I'm surprised I didn't do more damage to the other fingers. I'm lucky this is the extent of it. I'll have a shorter pointer finger and have to adapt to it and move forward. 

Well... at least I can do a more convincing finger trick for my 2 year old son. Have to make the most of it!


----------



## Blueglass (May 18, 2017)

I feel for you. I have gotten pretty used to 2 push sticks and I've gotten better about making jigs and sleds. Hope you heal up nicely.


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 18, 2017)

Just saw this thread today, beautiful work. Very sorry to hear about your accident. Here's to a speedy recovery.


----------



## Aurora North (May 18, 2017)

Thanks guys, 

Surgery went well so I'm told... All I remember is the OR nurses strapping me down to the table, a mask being put over my face, I remarked the oxygen smelled funny, and the next thing I was being called awake in the recovery room. 

I do have to say... The pain from today's surgery vs the pain from the surgery I performed on myself in the shop are at different ends of the spectrum. I'll take the table saw pain over this any day. 

It literally feels like a dull chisel is being hammered into my finger joint from 360 degrees. The pain killers they gave me might as well have been tic-tacs. Just have to grin and bear it until it calms down.

Reactions: Sincere 6


----------



## Az Turnings (May 18, 2017)

Sorry to hear! Hey a sawstop might not be a bad idea

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 19, 2017)

If I ever replace my table saw it will be a sawstop. Not only for the safety factor but because it's a great quality saw as well.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Aurora North (May 19, 2017)

I'm looking at them for sure. Not only for myself but any employees down the road.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 19, 2017)

Missed this thread- sorry about mishap. I need better lighting myself, just bought a led for each tool-now to figure out how and where to install- this will give me incentive. Not sure a sawstop would have prevented- isn't dado one of the things you have to shut off for? @barry richardson should know. Beautiful wood combo, will be following.


----------



## Tony (May 19, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> Missed this thread- sorry about mishap. I need better lighting myself, just bought a led for each tool-now to figure out how and where to install- this will give me incentive. Not sure a sawstop would have prevented- isn't dado one of the things you have to shut off for? @barry richardson should know. Beautiful wood combo, will be following.



Mike, I think they make a different cartridge for Dado sets.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 19, 2017)

Tony said:


> Mike, I think they make a different cartridge for Dado sets.



Good to know- Thanks


----------



## Tony (May 19, 2017)

I could very well be wrong but I think that's what I've heard.


----------



## barry richardson (May 19, 2017)

Ouch ,sorry to hear about that Yusuke! I nipped about a half inch off my middle finger a couple of years ago on my jointer, I feel your pain, though not as much as you, I'm sure. My accident occurred the same, in a hurry, knew better, etc..... I have used Sawstops where I worked since they first came out. They do indeed stop instantly when they touch flesh, or for quite a few other reasons as well. If I had a business with employees I would get them for liability reasons. Personally, I will probably never buy one. They have several drawbacks for me, and I already have a nice cabinet saw that will last me the rest of my life. Of course I might change my tune if I had your recent experience lol...


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 19, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> Missed this thread- sorry about mishap. I need better lighting myself, just bought a led for each tool-now to figure out how and where to install- this will give me incentive. Not sure a sawstop would have prevented- isn't dado one of the things you have to shut off for? @barry richardson should know. Beautiful wood combo, will be following.


I think they have a dado cartridge now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 19, 2017)

Yes they make a Dado cartridge. You have to take out the regular one and install it each time you install a dado set.


----------



## Aurora North (May 30, 2017)

Indeed you guys are correct on the dado cartridge. It must be changed every time you switch set ups. 

I'm back and forth about it. I'm sure you get faster at setting it up as you become accustomed to the tool. It's one of those things where it's like... trade the 3-5 minutes it takes for every set up out of the day to save fingers or run the risk of serious injury and save the minutes.

Ultimately I feel like it's still worth it to keep fingers on myself or future employees and treat look at the table saw as if it was setting up a shaper.

For now though, I'm back in the shop and just going on what I've always gone by; don't F up. Pay attention to what you're doing and THINK before you cut anything. Unfortunately I required reminding in a permanent way. 

Not so bad though. It's healing up well. Looks mean though. I have pictures but I'll let the admins tell me if those are okay to post or not. I also need to update this thread with build photos. I have been doing the electrical components. Looks cool.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

